# First Timers May 8th 2011



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

just thought i would show you all the progress to my first show been dieting now for 15 weeks got 8 more the go

HIGHT 6,0

WEIGHT 225 lbs

Biceps 18"

Waist 32

Quads 35"

Calfs 18"2

any comments or advice is gratefully accepted


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

fantastic improvements!

i do however feel that wearing the same purple kegs for a whole week is a bit much.


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

lol cheers buddy


----------



## BigBoiiTank (Mar 10, 2011)

Amazing dude ... Weldone.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking good mate, you gonna show us all your diet and such?


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

not a problem 2 ticks


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

is your diet on here? if not, whats a days intake? are you assisted?


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

i snoozed and loozed.


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

Monday - low carbs

Tuesday - med carbs

Wednesday - high carbs

Thursday - med carbs

Friday - low carbs

Saturday - high carbs

Sunday - low carbs

Low 250g Protein 50g Carbs 40g Fats

Medium 250g protein 120g Carbs 40g Fats

High 250g Protein 200g Carbs 20g fats

Carbs must be consumed on meals 2 and 3

Clen 3 tabs per day 2 days on 1 day off for 2 weeks alternating with the ecas.

4iu gh daily sub q hygtropin

Wk 1 - 12.5mcg per day Clen 2-3 tabs per day

Wk2 - 25mcg per day Clen 2-3 Tabs per day

Wk3 - 37.5mcg per day Eca Stacks 3 x per day 100mg prop 3 x per week 100mg Tren 3 x per week

Wk4 - 50mcg per day Eca Stacks 3 x per day 100mg prop 3 x per week 100mg Tren 3 x per week

Wk5 - 50mcg per day Clen 3-4 Tabs per day 100mg prop 3 x per week 100mg Tren 3 x per week

Wk6 - 37.5mcg per day Clen 3-4 Tabs per day 100mg prop 3 x per week 100mg Tren 3 x per week

Wk7 - 25mcg per day Eca Stack 3 x per day 100mg prop 3 x per week 100mg Tren 3 x per week

Wk8 - 12.5mcg per day Eca Stack 3 x per day 100mg prop 3 x per week 100mg Tren 3 x per week

Wk9 - Clen 4 Tabs per day 100mg prop 3 x per week 100mg Tren 3 x per week

Wk 10 Winstrol only!

Optimum blend oil. 1ml=1g fat


----------



## bambam123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice work buddy and you still have 8 weeks to go


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome mate. Very nice looking.

Which competition is this? You gonna keep us updated?


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

yh fingures crossed ill the rest in time


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

the show is Brierley Hill Civic Hall pro am and midlands


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ahhh a NABBA show, best of luck mate.

Subbed.


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

cheers fella


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

bambam123 said:


> Nice work buddy and you still have 8 weeks to go


yh another 8 long weeks of dull food lol but it has to be done


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

did an hour of cardio today will be doing the same all week still concerned about my weight not droping but the body fat is strange


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

May have missed it, but what weight you going for? And what are you now?


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

im going in first timers so the weight doesn't really matter but i am 16.2 and have been for the last 3 weeks body fat is dropping due to doing measurements every week but the im staying he same weight puzzling me a little


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all the best, i've competed at brierly hill and found it a great venue, just awkward backstage!!!

dont expect to be provided with any pump up weights or equipment, bring your own.


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> all the best, i've competed at brierly hill and found it a great venue, just awkward backstage!!!
> 
> dont expect to be provided with any pump up weights or equipment, bring your own.


thanks for the heads buddy i didnt know that ill hunt the silicone bands out


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Now then buddy, hows the week of dieting gone? 7 weeks left now?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Good Progress.

Going to this show so will look out for you.


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Fantastic progress mate! I too am competing in the first timers but in the Lakes Classic in Cumbria on the 8th May, so at the same dieting stage as you. Good luck with it


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

sorry its been so long but here and update with photos diet is going well steedee really knows his **** when it comes to this so its really down to his knowledge and time and having the stomach to put up with my mardie dieting ways lol cheers steedee couldn't have done it without you buddy

diet is the same with the carb rotation at this point i am 2 weeks out so have already stopped training legs and dropped the growth and the prop gonna stay on the tren till next week also up the water to 5 liters a day and still doing 1:30 cardio a day don't feel like im dieting anymore it kinda feels the norm my weight is at 15 stone and im very happy with the results to say the amount of mass i had on me when i started dieting on the 3rd of january

once again steedee your a star and all this is a credit to you

day 1 of diet (before)










yesterday 2 weeks out


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

crashcusion said:


> sorry its been so long but here and update with photos diet is going well steedee really knows his **** when it comes to this so its really down to his knowledge and time and having the stomach to put up with my mardie dieting ways lol cheers steedee couldn't have done it without you buddy
> 
> diet is the same with the carb rotation at this point i am 2 weeks out so have already stopped training legs and dropped the growth and the prop gonna stay on the tren till next week also up the water to 5 liters a day and still doing 1:30 cardio a day don't feel like im dieting anymore it kinda feels the norm my weight is at 15 stone and im very happy with the results to say the amount of mass i had on me when i started dieting on the 3rd of january
> 
> ...


sh1t man! Smashing it!

best of luck.


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

cheers fella looking forward to getting up there now


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

All credit goes to you matey not me. I have helped you with your diet and what gear to use but you have done the hardwork mate. As I said buddy, im not a contest prep guy or a guru of any sort lol. Just trying to help the best I can. And tbh you look antastic if you compare your start pics. All we know is that come show day you will be in the best shape of your life.

Keep up the hardwork matey.

P.S My kitchen has gone global lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Steedee said:


> All credit goes to you matey not me. I have helped you with your diet and what gear to use but you have done the hardwork mate. As I said buddy, im not a contest prep guy or a guru of any sort lol. Just trying to help the best I can. And tbh you look antastic if you compare your start pics. All we know is that come show day you will be in the best shape of your life.
> 
> Keep up the hardwork matey.
> 
> P.S My kitchen has gone global lol


DAMN!

Come on then, whats the secret? He really is looking awesome!

And whats the timescale here then?


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

Steedee said:


> All credit goes to you matey not me. I have helped you with your diet and what gear to use but you have done the hardwork mate. As I said buddy, im not a contest prep guy or a guru of any sort lol. Just trying to help the best I can. And tbh you look antastic if you compare your start pics. All we know is that come show day you will be in the best shape of your life.
> 
> Keep up the hardwork matey.
> 
> P.S My kitchen has gone global lol


(weird guy hug)


----------



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

**** me thats sum difference. keep up the good work mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

crashcusion said:


> (weird guy hug)


and you cushion!

Just curious as to what happened? I'de love a breakdown on how you did it.

And the timescale it was done in/


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> and you cushion!
> 
> Just curious as to what happened? I'de love a breakdown on how you did it.
> 
> And the timescale it was done in/


all my input was goto round to steedees house he told me what and when to eat and i followed it buddy hes the best person to ask i came into this with no diet knowledge what so ever and the time scale was 16 weeks


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

crashcusion said:


> all my input was goto round to steedees house he told me what and when to eat and i followed it buddy hes the best person to ask i came into this with no diet knowledge what so ever and the time scale was 16 weeks


Awesome! 16 weeks.

How did you find the process then?

Sorry for all the questions I just know theres a million ways to skin a cat and just like finding out how people diet, there preferences and so on.


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Awesome! 16 weeks.
> 
> How did you find the process then?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions I just know theres a million ways to skin a cat and just like finding out how people diet, there preferences and so on.


the dieting hasn't really effected me that much i havnt felt down or hungry just finding the time to fit it all in really as i work 12 shifts but it has all been worth it


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

BOB1984 said:


> **** me thats sum difference. keep up the good work mate


 will do fella


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

jesus mate, some shape you get in that time man. well done bud

J


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

JPaycheck said:


> DAMN!
> 
> Come on then, whats the secret? He really is looking awesome!
> 
> And whats the timescale here then?


No secrets matey lol.

Just hard work and determination.

As he has said he comes round to my house we take a look and judge it by that.

He has responded well to dieting and to be fair hasnt moaned once about what I have asked him to do. As I said to him, im not the one standing up there.

Im no expert and never will be. I just help my mates to the best of my knowledge and gain experience myself.

Thats it.


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

jimmy liverpool said:


> jesus mate, some shape you get in that time man. well done bud
> 
> J


cheers buddy


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

Steedee said:


> No secrets matey lol.
> 
> Just hard work and determination.
> 
> ...


ill remember that when your up in November fella no trifle for you eather


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Steedee said:


> No secrets matey lol.
> 
> Just hard work and determination.
> 
> ...


Absolutly, i think I should have worded my post better.

I was wondering what approach you took, diet wise. Do you discuss AAS and PED use or keeep that private?

Just wondering what protocols you followed?

JP


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Absolutly, i think I should have worded my post better.
> 
> I was wondering what approach you took, diet wise. Do you discuss AAS and PED use or keeep that private?
> 
> ...


thats me lost then AAS? PED?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

He hasnt used much at all mate.

I think along the lines of

Weeks 1-10 500mg sus 400mg deca pr week

Weeks 10-15 300mg Tren 300mg prop per week with 50mg stromba daily

And he has run gh throughout along with clen t3 and t5 all from around week 6 at minimal dosages.

Im not an advocate of big dosages, never have been.

Get your training and diet spot on then add the icing (gear) on the cake.

As for diet he has basically followed a carb rotation diet throughout. Which we have tweaked to suit. The last changes really done the trick and big changes started to occur.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Steedee said:


> He hasnt used much at all mate.
> 
> I think along the lines of
> 
> ...


ahh brilliant.

Yeah I am always interested in the mechanics of it all.

And the icing on the cake is very much true.

Well congrats to both of you.

JP


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

Rotsocks said:
 

> Good Progress.
> 
> Going to this show so will look out for you.


yh come and say hello


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

good arm session today missed cardio due to work will make up for it tomorrow still on the carb rotaion med carbs today curled 55lb dumbells not done that in a while didnt feel low when finished all in all good day high carbs tomorrow


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

diet changed today 1 week left to first show tightened up a little more decarbing as of tomorrow until Wednesday then carbing up ready for the main event getting excited now got to run though posing routine and compulsories all next week just to get it more fluid


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

crashcusion said:


> diet changed today 1 week left to first show tightened up a little more decarbing as of tomorrow until Wednesday then carbing up ready for the main event getting excited now got to run though posing routine and compulsories all next week just to get it more fluid


Any more photos before the competition or keeping them off?


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Any more photos before the competition or keeping them off?


going to take some on monday i will upload then monday night for ya then the next ones that will be uploaded will be whats took while im ****ing bricks on stage


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

crashcusion said:


> going to take some on monday i will upload then monday night for ya then the next ones that will be uploaded will be whats took while im ****ing bricks on stage


Awesome news.

haha i'de be dead nervous aswell about getting onstage, what music are you posing too?


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Awesome news.
> 
> haha i'de be dead nervous aswell about getting onstage, what music are you posing too?


mary poppings spoon full of sugar


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

crashcusion said:


> mary poppings spoon full of sugar


Your kidding right?


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Your kidding right?


HELL YEAH!!!

disturbed.. down with the sickness


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

crashcusion said:


> HELL YEAH!!!
> 
> disturbed.. down with the sickness


oohhhh god you had me going then!!!


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> oohhhh god you had me going then!!!


hopeing its not gonna end up nlie the terminator one and get used to death


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

ok so 1 week left till the big show here are the last pics the next ones will be of me on stage whoop whoop

heres a few gym pics and a few with some crapy tesco tan









































































also used one of those BMI readers and it said im 22 percent dose that sound about rite


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

stopped training and cardio today also starting to carb up slowly with rice cakes and jam chucking 10 litres of water in aswell


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Good luck with the show mate


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

Josh said:


> Good luck with the show mate


cheers fella


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

crashcusion said:


> ok so 1 week left till the big show here are the last pics the next ones will be of me on stage whoop whoop
> 
> heres a few gym pics and a few with some crapy tesco tan
> 
> looking good big man......loving your pink slippers in the background of the kitchen pics. Didnt think you were a pink slipper 'man'......lol


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

im not buddy there my crocks


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

crashcusion said:


> im not buddy there my crocks


yeh lol


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

jimmy liverpool said:


> looking good big man......loving your pink slippers in the background of the kitchen pics. Didnt think you were a pink slipper 'man'......lol


Gawd my kitchen is getting some recognition!!! Those are my daughters peppa pig crocs. Crash likes to borrow them when he does his cardio.

He has small feet ya see. You know what they say "Small feet, Small......."


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Steedee said:


> Gawd my kitchen is getting some recognition!!! Those are my daughters peppa pig crocs. Crash likes to borrow them when he does his cardio.
> 
> He has small feet ya see. You know what they say "Small feet, Small......."


......brain???? lol

Only messin. Just me bein a nob! lol

Lookin good lads


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

Steedee said:


> Gawd my kitchen is getting some recognition!!! Those are my daughters peppa pig crocs. Crash likes to borrow them when he does his cardio.
> 
> He has small feet ya see. You know what they say "Small feet, Small......."


hope you mean small socks toss bag


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking good, have fun at the show that's the main thing


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

OJay said:


> Looking good, have fun at the show that's the main thing


i will as soon as i stop ****ing myself lol


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

crashcusion said:


> i will as soon as i stop ****ing myself lol


[email protected]?? P1ssing? Sh1ting? Rimming?

Come on man. You cant do that. Far too many options...

Tosser


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Steedee said:


> [email protected]?? P1ssing? Sh1ting? Rimming?
> 
> Come on man. You cant do that. Far too many options...
> 
> Tosser


Somethin u wanna tell us lad???? lol


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Nah. Just Mr cusion leaving us in limbo to what he needs to stop doing.

I should have quoted his post.

Infact I think I will


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

Steedee said:


> Nah. Just Mr cusion leaving us in limbo to what he needs to stop doing.
> 
> I should have quoted his post.
> 
> Infact I think I will


you cant (cockney accent)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Best of luck mate, really looking forward to seeing how you do, and the pics afterwards. Either way you've done something amazing that millions will never do, and millions can't do.

Now go and blow everyone else off stage with a lat spread!


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

How did it go?


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice work. Do you use a razor or wax to remove chest hair & such?


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks for all you support i came 7th out of a class of 20 had a grate day its quiet an experience will i WILL be doing again but next time i wont be using sh1ty jan tana back stage was stupidly hot and the minute i got there i started to sweat and my tan came str8 off leaving thick black streaks all over me i had herd dream tan was banned hence i didn't take any with me but when i got back stage that's all everyone was using and there tans were floor less something to learn from in the future but despite that it was worth all the effort


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats a great placing! 7/20 on your first time, top man. Great work aswell, really went for it and commited.

Best of luck on the rebound from dieting, and hopefully we will see a log now you have the competition bug?


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

thats for dam sure


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

couple of show photos


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Damn dude. God is really starting to cut ya hair. You need to invest in some clippers real soon.


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

Steedee said:


> Damn dude. God is really starting to cut ya hair. You need to invest in some clippers real soon.


ill kill ya


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

lookin good mate....heard some d1ck fkd up yer tan.....lol


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

jimmy liverpool said:


> lookin good mate....heard some d1ck fkd up yer tan.....lol


yh her name was jan tana


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

crashcusion said:


> ill kill ya


Titter


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

crashcusion said:


> yh her name was jan tana


anyways, lookin really good mate. well done on ya lad


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

That tan was shocking mate. I have never ever seen any tan runa as bad as that, ever. Very strange. The fact it happened to you and the boy too.

Nevermind. Dreamtan all the way next time.

I shall be using protan and dream tan next time for sure.


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

Steedee said:


> Titter


dude the boy has put 2 stone on already


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice work mate

Just a question, looking at your side chest, is your shoulder/chest area pretty tight? Look like the same was I used to do side chest posing in my first show had upper crossed syndrome and was pulling my shoulders all angles.

Ollie


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

OJay said:


> Nice work mate
> 
> Just a question, looking at your side chest, is your shoulder/chest area pretty tight? Look like the same was I used to do side chest posing in my first show had upper crossed syndrome and was pulling my shoulders all angles.
> 
> Ollie


no fella hes took halfway though me doing the pose


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Finally, been waiting on these pics!!!

Nice work buddy.


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Finally, been waiting on these pics!!!
> 
> Nice work buddy.


cheers buddy i will get even tighter for october


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

crashcusion said:


> cheers buddy i will get even tighter for october


Is that the next show your doing?


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

yh same venue but got to do the novices this time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

crashcusion said:


> yh same venue but got to do the novices this time


Awesome!

You doing a log running up to the show or anything?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Did Mickey Clements come first in this?

Weldone by the way? good pictures....


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Awesome!
> 
> You doing a log running up to the show or anything?


i can do a more in depth one yh


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Did Mickey Clements come first in this?
> 
> Weldone by the way? good pictures....


no buddy it was Micky Withington


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

crashcusion said:


> no buddy it was Micky Withington


 I knew it was Micky something, lol.. 5ft6 ish and about 13 stone?

Dont suppose you have any pictures?


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I knew it was Micky something, lol.. 5ft6 ish and about 13 stone?
> 
> Dont suppose you have any pictures?


there up on nabba buddy


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

crashcusion said:


> there up on nabba buddy


Are they? i have been checking for the last 2 weeks.... I'll have a look.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Is Micky the one with the mowhawk?

Edit: dont worry, i looked at the last pics, lol...


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

they put them up on saturday


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

crashcusion said:


> they put them up on saturday


Yeah, they was a little slow in uploading them. Weldone though for placing 7th out of 20, its not an easy thing to do.


----------

